# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Άρρωστο society

## Niva2gr

Και ενώ όλα φαινόνοτυσαν καλά, επέστρεψα σήμερα για να βρω τη θηλυκιά μου society finch στον πάτο του κλουβιού! Τα μάτια της κλειστά, δεν βαριανασαίνει, και δεν είδα κάτι κακό στα κακά τους. Επίσης η κοιλιά της είναι κανονική και ροζ. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν οτι ο πρωκτός της συστελόταν και διαστελόταν συνεχώς, με σταθερό ρυθμό. Την ψηλάφισα πολύ μαλακά, και δεν βρήκα τίποτα ανώμαλο στην κοιλιά της. Βέβαια είμαι πρωτάρα σε αυτά, και δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη.

Τώρα θα την βγάλω σε ξεχωριστό κλουβάκι μόνη της για να μπορέσω να δω καλύτερα τα κακά της. Τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Τί μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## Niva2gr

Τώρα βαριανασαίνει κιόλας...   :sad:

----------


## Windsa

Μαρία, δώσε στο πουλάκι 2 σταγόνες γλυκό νερό (νερό με μελι) στο ράμφος.
Βάλε το πουλάκι σε ένα μικρό-μικρό κλουβάκι (σαν αυτές της μεταφοράς 25x15 πόντους) χωρίς σχάρα και χωρίς πατήθρες. Και βάλε μια πλευρά του κλουβιού κάτω από μια λάμπα για να ζεσταθεί το πουλάκι (30 C)... και την άλλη πλευρά να είναι πιο δροσερή για να μπορεί να φύγει αν θα ζεσταθεί πολύ.


Είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν έχει αυγό? Επειδή αν έχει, πρέπει να ακολουθείς λίγο αλλα βήματα...http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-dystokia.html
Πρώτη βοήθεια κατά τι Δυστοκία:
Άμα το πουλάκι σας έχει δυστοκία και κάνει συχνές προσπάθειες να αποβάλει το αβγό η καλύτερη λύση είναι χορήγηση ασβεστίου απευθείας στο ράμφος. Μια σταγόνα ασβεστίου ανά 15-20 λεπτά και βάλτε το πουλάκι σε θερμοκρασία 30 βαθμούς Κελσίου, έτσι σε μια-δυο ώρες πρέπει να βγει το αυγό. Άμα το προσέξετε πολύ αργά και το πουλάκι είναι ήδη πολύ κουρασμένο και δεν κάνει καμια προσπάθεια να βγάλει το αυγό, και κοιμάται συνεχώς στο πάτο,  πρέπει να χορηγήσετε άμεσος  ασβέστιο με γλυκόζη ή γλυκό νερό - μια σταγόνα ανά 5-10 λεπτά...μέχρι να αποβάλει το αυγό. Πρέπει να είναι σε θερμοκρασία 30 βαθμούς Κελσίου.

Μερικοί βάζουν μια σταγόνα λάδι στην αμάρα του πουλιού και κάνουν απαλό masaz στη κοιλια  του. προσωπικά η μέθοδος αυτή είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο, επειδή άμα θα σπάσει το αυγό μέσα στη κοιλια, το πουλάκι θα πεθάνει.

----------


## Antigoni87

Μήπως είναι egg-binding; Λόγω της συστολής και διαστολής στην περιοχή το λέω...  :sad:  

Edit: συμφωνώ με την Πωλίνα

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη οτι δεν έχει αυγό! Ευχαριστώ Πωλίνα! Πάω να ξεκινήσω.

----------


## jk21

μαρια τωρα το ειδα ,συμφωνω οτι μαλλον ειναι αυγο με την μικρη διαφοροποιηση σε ολα αυτα τα χρησιμα της πωλινας οτι αν το αυγο ειναι ηδη χαμηλα ,η πληροφορηση που εχω εδω και καποιους μηνες απο ατομο που γνωριζει καλα ειναι οτι σε αυτο το σταδιο το ασβεστιο δεν βοηθα γιατι δεν μπορει να απορροφηθει απο το αυγο που εχει κατεβει.οι λογοι μη εξοδου του ειναι ειτε ανατομικοι του πουλιου ,ειτε επειδη το αυγο ειναι σχηματισμενο αλλα καπως μαλακο και καμμια φορα τελειως μαλακο.η ζεστη και η γλυκοζη(καλυτερα δεξτροζη)  θα δωσουν στο πουλακι ενεργεια (αν δεν εχεις δωσε μελι ή almora plus απο φαρμακεια ) και με προσεκτικες κινησεις με μπατονετα λαδωμενη στην εισοδο και οσο βλεπεις (οχι βαθυτερα) προσπαθησε να βοηθησεις στην αυξηση των συσπασεων (κανε κινησεις απαλες σαν να το γαργαλας .για ευνοητους λογους...οι συσπασεις θα αυξηθουν )

----------


## Niva2gr

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω ασβέστιο. Της δίνω almora, την έβαλα σε κουτάκι μεταφοράς, που το τοποθέτησα επάνω σε μιά θερμοφόρα έτσι ώστε να ακουμπάει επάνω της μόνο το μισό.

Μπορώ να της δώσω κάτι άλλο εκτός απο ασβέστιο; Π.χ. μπορώ να ξύσω λίγο σουπιοκόκκαλο μέσα σε νερό;

----------


## jk21

μαρια δεν θα διαλυθει  καλα .πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο και παρε ή καλσιβιτα ή καλσιφορμ αναβραζουσες ταμπλετες.δεν θυμαμαι mg .νομιζω το πρωτο εχει 500 mg ανα ταμπλετα και το δευτερο 250mg .απο το δευτερο (250) διαλυεις 1/5 με 1/6 σχεδον στα 200 ml νερου αν θυμαμαι .το εχουμε καπου εδω μεσα γραμμενο σε καποιο ποστ που ειχα κατσει να το υπολογισω.ρωτα και την αντιγονη ειχε δωσει καλσιβιτα.παντως για 2- 3 δωσεις (μια ανα 2ωρο δεν εχεις προβλημα) .

----------


## Niva2gr

Δυστυχώς δεν πάει καλά η μικρή!   :sad:  
Μόλις γύρισα απο το φαρμακείο και τη βρήκα ξαπλωμένη στην πλάτη της, ίσα που να ανασαίνει.

Τέλος πάντων, μου έδωσαν Mega Calcium των 1000mg. Διέλυσα σε μισό λίτρο μία ταμπλέτα και της έδωσα μία σταγόνα, μαζί με άλλη μία σταγόνα ζαχαρόνερο.

Είναι πολύ το ασβέστιο που της έδωσα, εε;

----------


## Angel

Αχου ρε Μαρια ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα γινει καλα η μικρη!!!

----------


## Alexandros

Όχι δεν είναι πολύ. Σε αυτή την κατάσταση το σώμα παίρνει το ασβέστιο που χρίσετε και το υπόλοιπο αποχωρεί ο σώμα με τις κουτσουλιές.

----------


## Windsa

Γλυκόζη δώσε της - ειναι μεγάλη πηγή ενεργείας.

----------


## Antigoni87

Μαρία, τι έγινε τελικά;;  :sad:  
Είναι καλύτερα το πουλάκι;

----------


## jk21

μαρια ευχομαι να παει καλυτερα αν και δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος   :sad:  

πωλινα το αλμορα εχει δεξτροζη που εδωσε .ειναι αντιστοιχη ουσια

----------


## Niva2gr

Φαίνεται το almora και το ασβέστιο την ζωντάνεψαν! Ελιναι κανονικά όρθια και προσπαθεί να βγει απο το κουτί η άτιμη! Αυγό δεν έχει κάνει.
Λέτε να είναι απλώς μιά καλή αδιαθεσία;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαρια υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μην ειχε προσβαση σε νερο ή φαγητο?

πριν λιγο καιρο ειχε βουλωσει μια αυτοματη ταϊστρα και ενα παπαγαλακι ειχε μηνει χωρις φαγητο...την βρηκα στο πατο και δεν ετρωγε μονη της...την ταϊσα κρεμα για νεοσσους με το ζορι και την εβαλα σε ενα κουτακι με ενα μπουκαλι γεματο με ζεστο νερο και μετα απο λιγες ωρες ηταν μια χαρα!

----------


## Niva2gr

Μπαα!
Η ποτίστρα τους είναι αυτή η κλασική, και είχε κανονικά νερό, και είχαν και τροφή.

Τώρα την ξαναέβαλα στο κλουβί κανονικά. Ο αρσενικός άρχισε αμέσως το τραγούδι, αυτή καθόταν κανονικά στην πατήθρα, έφαγε, και τώρα κοιμούνται στη φωλιά τους.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μου θυ6μίζει το ίδιο πράγμα που έπαθα πέρυσι με τη Γκουλντιανίτα μου και το βράδυ συνήλθε εντελώς.Της είχα χορηγήσει ασβέστιο θυμάμαι αλλά δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ γιατί συνέβη.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ χαίρομαι Μαρία,μακάρι να ήταν απλώς αδιάθετη η μικρή.

----------

